# My laboratory



## FurryCup (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi, we all know what a Gaggia Classic looks like, but I thought I'd post anyway so you can see how it looks with a Vario Grinder. Photo was taken just before Sunday morning coffee. Sandy you will be pleased to know that my medium Costa cups are warming behind me.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Looking good. Colour co-ordinated too









Nice to see the Rancilio Silvia Steam Wand mod there too. Makes all the difference to milk


----------



## FurryCup (Jun 10, 2010)

You've gotta love Black and Silver. The unit used to have other Kitchen stuff on it, but I commandeered it for my coffee bar.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice tidy setup! The grinder looks great. Are you happy with it for the money?

Lee


----------



## FurryCup (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks Lee. Well, would I have spent £300 on a grinder before reading forums like this? No way! But I followed advice given on upgrading to a decent grinder before anything else and I am very pleased with my choice. I went for the Vario because it's just so versatile. It is truly user friendly. I would buy it again tomorrow if I had to make the choice again. My only change would be for it to have a shut off on the hopper for changing beans more easily, but that said I get through the few beans I put in at a time very quickly so not really a prob.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Thats the problem I have with my grinder, I only put enough in for the drink I'm making but switching bewen beans means I tend to make a mess, although I've pretty much got the knack of removing the hopper without spillage! I'm serisouly thinking about buying one. AM I right in thinking that it has to grinder adjustments, one course andone fine. I..E. If I'm grinfing for espresso I can switch to a drip grind by using the course adjuster, while leaving the fine (fine tune) adjuster in the same place. Then to go back to espresso again I just put the course adjust back and the "fine tune" remains un-affected?

At the moment I have to spend an age twisting the worm drive on my Innova!!!! Getting it back to espresso and then dialing it in is a right pain!

Lee


----------



## FurryCup (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes that's right Lee. Here is a close up of its front panel. The fine adjustment makes a noticeable difference with each movement. There are also grind adjuster screws. Although these should not be needed for a while. Ceramic burrs last half as long again as conventional burrs apparently.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Mr Furry, a very nice set up indeed. Very similar to my own.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Does indeed look like a very nice set-up, Furrycup.

But Lee, if you're after a Vario, you might want to hang on for a while. I'm actively researching a replacement for mine, and as soon as I do, my Vario will be up for grabs!


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

FurryCup said:


> Yes that's right Lee. Here is a close up of its front panel. The fine adjustment makes a noticeable difference with each movement. There are also grind adjuster screws. Although these should not be needed for a while. Ceramic burrs last half as long again as conventional burrs apparently.


Thank you for that! MMMMMM it does seem like a pretty good peice of kit. How do you get around the grind-time presets? I.e. if you make an adjustment to a little finer then it will run for the same preset time but obviously dose slightly less? Or do you just dose manually?

Lee


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

"I'm actively researching a replacement for mine"

Why is that? Are you not happy with the Vario?


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

You can adjust the three different presets to whatever you want (and store your own values) - and the timing is (allegedly) correct to 0.1 of a second. That said, I don't find that it throws consecutive shots of identical weight - there's more margin of error than the 0.1 sec adjustment suggests.

These are very good grinders - but, for reasons I've mentioned before - they just don't do it for me, and I'm looking at changing mine. There's got to be something out there that is more suited to me.


----------



## FurryCup (Jun 10, 2010)

There are presets when its new, but you can change all these. Adjust grind time, press and hold espresso/filter or press and thats it. You can use all three to grind differrent amounts of espresso if you wish. Or go manual (timer works like a stop watch) or set time and press start as a one off.


----------



## FurryCup (Jun 10, 2010)

sandykt said:


> Mr Furry, a very nice set up indeed. Very similar to my own.


Thanls Sandy, Yes we do have similar setups. No prob fitting a new HX on a stand alone unit, "You go first".


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Don't encourage me!!


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

A very nice setup indeed. As Lee mentioned in his post, I tend to only put enough beans in for the drinks I am making; the rest remain in the packet, with as much air squeezed out as I can.

Very jealous of the Vario. My MC2 is great for fine adjustment, but not very flexible.


----------



## FurryCup (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks Banishment, I will trade you the Vario weekends for a go on your TS.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

FurryCup said:


> Thanks Banishment, I will trade you the Vario weekends for a go on your TS.


Cheeky









I'm still learning the TS


----------

